# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  How big is too big?

## 19inchpythons

In your opinion, What do you think is too big for an Olympia contender or champion? With the current champ at 300 pounds, what do you think the champ in 2020 will look like? Is it possible in the future to maybe have a 450 pound, 4 % bodyfat, 28" biceps freak of nature walking onto the stage?

----------


## The Giant Killer

Its a scary thought, back in the 70's nobody ever thought there would be guys competing like there are today. 

Who knows, its a sport that keeps progressing Im not all that knowledgeable on bodybuilding competition but Id say once youve reached a certain level of conditioning as hard,lean,dry as you can be how do you progress ? All I can think of would be to have equal conditioning along with more mass. Im not a fan of the mass monsters but I would think future bodybuilders will just be trying to get bigger and bigger. IMO Ronnie is as big as a bodybuilder would ever need to be but if that were to be the case the sport would no longer progress all that much.

----------


## Prime

no, that would be impossible. Now if the myostatin gene was to be shut off....................
Now this would be cutler @400

----------


## The Giant Killer

I see his jaw is as big as ever.  :LOL:

----------


## Chemical King

Fu*k that guy is big, I can see why they say roids make ur penis shrink. With pics like that, who can blame the uneducated clowns for thinking it

----------


## Prime

> Fu*k that guy is big, I can see why they say roids make ur penis shrink. With pics like that, who can blame the uneducated clowns for thinking it


Its a morphed pic its what Jay would look like if he was bigger

----------


## Hypertrophy

No, in fact they will be smaller in years to come. History always repeats itself. Olympia contenders will revert back to being more symmetrical and actually be judged base on pure aesthetics. They will still be "big" no doubt.

----------


## SplinterCell

> No, in fact they will be smaller in years to come. History always repeats itself. Olympia contenders will revert back to being more symmetrical and actually be judged base on pure aesthetics. They will still be "big" no doubt.


History and sport are two different things bro....history may repeat itself to continue but a sport must continue to evolve and during that evolution these competetors will find ways to break previous boundries in thier respective skills to advance. Olympia contenders may not be 400 in 20 years but they sure as hell wont be competing in the 200's either.

----------


## 19inchpythons

If Dorian Yates won the Olympia at around 270 pounds, and if Coleman is 300 pounds and still growing, I think that in 20 years a 340 pound champion is perfectly possible for a 6'0+ bodybuilder.

----------


## Juddman

Greg Valentino is a digusting human being.

----------


## stayinstacked

> No, in fact they will be smaller in years to come. History always repeats itself. Olympia contenders will revert back to being more symmetrical and actually be judged base on pure aesthetics. They will still be "big" no doubt.


I'm with you on this one all the way. I highly doubt that anybody is going to be gaining more size in years to come. The drugs that the guys are using today are asinine, they cant possibly run more without health problems, which most already have. I'd say that every bodybuilder on the pro circuit is running at least 10-12,000 milli's a week right now, possibly much more. We've already seen the genetics of the best of the best, at this point the only difference in size will be from drug abuse. I think that bodybuilding would be much more profitable if the physiques were more pleasing to look at and attracted more newbies and spectators.

----------


## Bouncer1982

If you cant wipe your own arse you hit the to big area

----------


## jordanfanatic23

its hard enough to just scratch my back as it is some times never mind...

----------


## Lozgod

Valentino is the biggest ass on the planet.

----------


## DELTA9MDA

valentino is prolly the only one that cant wipe himeself.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Valentino is no bodybuilder...thus shouldn't even be discussed on this thread.... If we were discussing Åsses...and using Valentino as an example..then it would be easy to perceive a 450 pound Åss in the near future.


On topic: i don't think there is a _too big_

----------


## DELTA9MDA

as long as they are shredded, there is not too big!

----------


## bmg

why was Greg Valentino cuffs in that pic. i saw that on comedy central a couple weeks ago but they didnt commment on the pic.

----------


## 19inchpythons

he was arrested for roid possession, i think...

----------


## MMA

> I'm with you on this one all the way. I highly doubt that anybody is going to be gaining more size in years to come. The drugs that the guys are using today are asinine, they cant possibly run more without health problems, which most already have. I'd say that every bodybuilder on the pro circuit is running at least 10-12,000 milli's a week right now, possibly much more. We've already seen the genetics of the best of the best, at this point the only difference in size will be from drug abuse. I think that bodybuilding would be much more profitable if the physiques were more pleasing to look at and attracted more newbies and spectators.


we're still using mostly drugs invented before the sixties. besides GH/IGF, the biggest impacrt had been drugs that reduce side effects, allowing higher doses to be run more safely.

also, myostatin could completely change everything. 400 pound pro could be much quicker than you think

----------


## 19inchpythons

How would myostatin work in gene doping? Could it only be implanted in the DNA of of child, or could a full grown adult take advantage of it?

----------


## AustrianOAK14

hard to think about that most girl think guys like jay and ronnie are gross

----------


## AustrianOAK14

so why be massive like them, unless you get a hard on being a freak of nature

----------


## keithquig

who knows where BBing is going to be in 15 yrs just wait till congress eyes the sport of bodybuilding.....

----------


## rich123

women come and go. Mass or die.

----------


## Ranger5

> who knows where BBing is going to be in 15 yrs just wait till congress eyes the sport of bodybuilding.....



If congress is upset about baseball, I can't imagine what they think of bodybuilding. In Arnold's day he was considered to big by many. Now, he would be a shrimp on stage next to cutler or coleman.

----------


## catlovesfood

> Now, he would be a shrimp on stage next to cutler or coleman


True, True.

----------

